# I am looking for a remote job



## niteowl (Aug 26, 2009)

I am a newly certified, cpc-a, just found out I passed 8/19, and have already hit the job trail, like so many trying to get experience.  I have a question though, you see I live out in rural southeast ohio and I really need to work from home.  I am a single parent now, living far from family for help with childcare.  What should I do?  Is auditing the route I should be following?  I have already hit the trail with local physicians and their hiring firms, they don't seem very interested, some were downout rude, and some didn't even know what a certified coder even was or what they do!  Very interesting, and frustrating since I need to be working yesterday!  Any and all help will be greatly appreciated, Thank You.  I can also be reached at zlander@windstream.net 

Denise, cpc-a


----------



## em2177 (Aug 27, 2009)

This should be posted under employment. This forum is for discussions on Auditing...


----------

